# Packing for the range



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

My 30 year old range bag gave up the ghost and I'd like to get some idea's on how you transport your stuff to the firing range. Had been using an old frameless backpack and I found stuff in there that I didn't know I had. How many tins of #11 caps can one person own?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Do you backpack to the range or drive a vehicle?  I use a rubbermaid container thatis big enough to hold benchrests, targets, target holders, ear plugs/muffs, stapler, staples, markers, tape, ammo, etc etc. I have a seperate large tool box that holds all my muzzleloader supplies. I grab each container and put it along with the weapons in the truck and I'm off to the range. This is also how I store everything so no need to dig thru a bunch of crap to find what I need. It's all together, just grab and go.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

LA Police Gear's website has some nice range bags, if you were looking to get a new one. 
I ordered a couple different ones and couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

MidwayUSA Competition Range Bag
Product #: 939259680


4.72 stars
$59.99 $39.99-$59

I have this bag from Midway USA. It is an awesome bag. Lots of room and pockets. Very durable.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I recently bought a Stanle "Fat Max" and man is it slick!! I can toll it to the shooting line as I carry my guns and beverage. I have been looking for something like this for a long time!!
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...21x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=00981356000P
Very cool!!!!


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

I have used a 2wheel hand cart and a milk crate or similar box. All the long guns slide into the crate first then wrap a rubber bungee cord around them. Of course all the guns are in cases. Range bag over the shoulder and off you go. You can detail it to suit your needs, makes it alot easier when you have 4 or 5 long guns to shoot.

here is another idea.


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

Just leave all your stuff at my house.
I promise I won't shoot it. 

BTW... Willie left his frisbee here.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

An obvious oversight on the dogs part. Or maybe he just needed another excuse for his master to drive back out and do some more shooting!


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I like old ammo tins. I can fit my ammo, glasses, shooting bags and ear protection in it. It won't get moved around and broken.


----------



## gman12 (Mar 6, 2003)

I just got one of these and it works great.

http://www.harborfreight.com/15-inch-18-pocket-tool-bag-with-strap-94993.html


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

Gman, I have a similar one I was going to use but the out side pockets are about usless. If they made them big enough for a box of .44 mags that would be an option. Flaps would be good too. The price is sure right!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Man, I'm glad the two clubs I use are set up to back the truck right to the back of the rifle range benches! Open the cap, flip down the tailgate and you are ready to go! Sounds like some of you guys have to hoof it quit a distance to shoot!


----------

